# safe to take 16' fiberglass bass boat on lake erie??



## dougbankston (Mar 12, 2010)

New guy here....

hey,

Anybody have any experience with taking a 16' fiberglass bass boat out on lake erie?? I would assume it's safe as long as I watch the weather and dont' get out too far, right??

Doug


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Not all 16' boats are created equal so a lot of it depends on the hull design (width, depth, etc.). I had a 16' Sea Nymph that I never took out myself but I had heard of guys taking them out and have even seen them out there. I just was never comfortable enough myself because of the lack of depth to the boat but also because I didn't have enough motor to run the waves if I needed to. I only had an 18HP motor. I now have a 17' boat that I plan to take out. While it is only 1 foot longer it is way bigger of a boat. The old one was rated for up to 40HP and this one is rated and equipped with 125HP. I was told by a good friend and veteran Erie guy that he would have no worry about taking it out.

This is all of course still following your last suggestion that you need to watch the weather. That rule should apply no matter which boat you take out.

So if you have details on your boat I am sure you will get plenty of feedback.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been fishing Lake Erie since 1952 during the Blue Pike days in a wooden row boat. Since 1986 I have been fishing in a 16 ft Mirrorcraft Outfitter, tiller with a 40hp and 10 hp kicker. Been caught out 8-10 miles in some rough water. Took my time,didn't panic,this from yrs. of experience on the lake.Usuall pick my days and if I see whitecaps when I pull into the marina I don't go. I don't like it above 3 ft and neither does mywife (best fishing buddy). Learn to handle your boat,get a good conpass,marine radio, GPS and a good graph and learn how to use them especially the GPS. It can save your life. Buy a good life jacket (suspender type automatic) and wear it all the time. Any other questions send me a PM. Good fishing.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

my buddy has a 14 ft sea nymph that we fish out of on lake erie. Some guys i know will call this crazy but we just watch the weather, make sure the lake is relatively flat, and get the hell outta dodge when things start to pick up. We usually don't go further than a mile off shore.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

dougbankston said:


> New guy here....Anybody have any experience with taking a 16' fiberglass bass boat out on lake erie?? I would assume it's safe as long as I watch the weather and dont' get out too far, right??
> Doug


A boat twice that size isn't safe with a stupid captain. That is what it comes down to, good judgment regarding conditions and knowing how to pilot your vessel. My first boat when I was 16 was a 15 1/2' Sportcraft tri-hull that I took all over on Erie. I wasn't the smartest kid but I was careful and never got in any real trouble and information resources were not anywhere near what they are today. Use your head, learn the limits of your craft, and have fun on Erie is what I say.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Everybody's already hit the main points. By safe, be prepared, only go when comfortable with conditions, get out quickly when threatening conditions approach.
The only thing I would add is- make sure your motor is in top working condition if your going very far from the ramp. Motor problems can turn ugly real quick on the lake.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

dougbankston said:


> I would assume it's safe as long as I watch the weather and dont' get out too far, right??



True......


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, bass boats do not have enough freeboard for lake erie. Make sure your bilge pump is working. Also, remember, it's not the size of the pencil, it's how you write with it. Experience is everything along with a safe boating class that includes boat handling in rough seas.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've always been told 20' or better for Erie and a big water "offshore" hull at that. I see plenty of smaller boats out there, and you do what you can with what you have. Pick your days, play it safe, and watch the wakes and you should be fine. As others have said, hull design makes a world of difference. My Father-in-law had a 20' cuddy that he replaced with a 20' Trophy walkaround. World of difference in the same size class! The Trophy tames the waves compared to a beat & bang slow crawl in a decent chop.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I used to have a 16' starcraft aluminum shallow V boat and take it to Lake Erie on good days with 0 to 2' chop. They regularly got to 3' and the bow came close to "submarine'ing", as in taking a dive, depending on the distance between waves. Never felt safe knowing only one wave over the bow would be more water than any bilge could pump out before the next one hit. I stayed close to shore and my fishing days were cut short many a time. My conservative opinion today is that you shouldn't be out there unless your boat can handle a 6' wave. The lake changes fast. I doubt a small bass boat could handle certain 3' waves out there. At least stay close to shore when the water warms up. There is little margin for error when the water is cold. Check the weather, then check it again, have VHF radio, and be smart enough to call it a day or not launch.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

No doubt like many of the other guys that posted, I grew up fishing Erie, and I agree with them 100%. Bass boats can be used safely within strict limits. Those limits being, a cap'n who knows Erie and knows the boat and safety gear/rules, seas 2 ft. or less, and not too far out. Even Sandusky Bay can get too rough for your type of craft.

Don't really need to go out miles and miles to get fish.

andesangler


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont want to sound like im questioning anyone but how on earth do they manage to have hundreds of bass tournaments every year on erie if you can only go out when you have 2 foot waves? B.A.S.S. was there a few years ago and the water looked pretty rough and they all managed just fine. bass boats are more stable then people think, it takes alot to capsize one.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont want to sound like im questioning anyone but how on earth do they manage to have hundreds of bass tournaments every year on erie if you can only go out when you have 2 foot waves? B.A.S.S. was there a few years ago and the water looked pretty rough and they all managed just fine. bass boats are more stable then people think, it takes alot to capsize one.


Please,
I would not compare the tournament boats to what this fella is talking about. Apples and Oranges.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

bass boat is a bass boat, i have one. if its not capable of fishing in B.A.S.S. its not really a bass boat. it then becomes a fishing boat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There are days when I would row a canoe to Canada, and there are days when I wouldn't go a hundred yards from the breakwall in a forty footer.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Most of the bass tourneys are out of Sandusky Bay, too ......... big difference from the main lake.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Most of the bass tourneys are out of Sandusky Bay, too ......... big difference from the main lake.


and the guys that stay in the bay are the ones who lose, just because they launch at sandusky bay doesnt mean they stay there. harbor hunter is out there in his 18ft ranger all the way out to canadian waters. bass boats are completely safe on erie, just watch the weather. it takes ALOT more then 2 foot waves to disrupt a real bassboat. alum freaking creek gets 3 and 4 footers when the wind is out of the north or south or there is hundreds of pleasure boaters out.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well problem is Erie dont only have waves they have rollers between the waves and Lakes dont. I'm no pro on Erie but You can not compare it to any lake! I dont think it is ever "SAFE" to take a small boat on erie and I know of ranger bass boats being flipped over on that lake. There are times you can risk it in smaller boats if you know your boat and your self and the limitations. You can't wait till its to rough to leave,you leave before it gets to rough. Weve been caught by bad weather in a bigger boat "24 footer when the weather gave no warning. Thats why no one can tell another its safe. To many variables.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Most of the bass tourneys are out of Sandusky Bay, too ......... big difference from the main lake.


I was in THE epic catfish tourney in the bay last summer with the 65 mph winds and crazy storms in my 16 foot bass boat. That bay can be a scary scary place. When we came back from bay view to the public launch we rode in 5-7 footers on 2 cylinders because a wave knocked one of my spark plug wires loose and there was no stopping to fix it. Still remember shaking the whole way in and looking back thinking every wave had a chance to come over the back of the boat. So the bay can get nasty...the point is I made it and being on boats since I was 3 helps too....so ya take that bass boat out....good luck and fish on!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> There are days when I would row a canoe to Canada, and there are days when I wouldn't go a hundred yards from the breakwall in a forty footer.


You paddle a canoe you don't row it...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Knowing het,,,,he'd still row a canoe verses paddling it.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

The previous posters have hit on many of the issues of taking a small boat on a large body of water like Lake Erie. I would just add that you should be sure you have all the required safety gear (different requiremenats from inland lakes), have some awareness of weather etc. Be sure you have a VHF radio with you also. I would encourage you to take a public boating course if you have not already done so. These courses cover all the basics for safe boating. The Coast Guard Auxiliary, Ohio Division of Watercraft, and the Power Squadron all offer these courses multiple times throughout the year all over Ohio. You might want to consider a Vesel Safety Check which is a voluntary program offered by the Power Squadron.
Be safe and have fun.


----------

